# computer turns on and doesn't show up on the screen



## gwhiz (Jul 6, 2008)

hello im new to this forum and i have a big problem. one day while i was on my computer i got up and went to go get something to eat. when i came back the screen was black and the blue light was flashing. i moved the mouse and it didn't come back on so i turned it off and turned it back on. the problem went on for a few days until one day i left it on and turned it that thing i told you earlier. so i turn it off and turn it on again, but this time it turned on but it didn't show up on the screen. i thought it was the monitor but it wasn't. the wierd thing was that the computer was on but it sound like the fans were working overtime. it still does not work and it has been a week. my computer is a HP pavillion with NVIDIA graphics and AMD 64 AnthlonX2. i don't know what some of that stuff means but thats all i can tell you. i wll appreciate the help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

any error message
check your tempretures and voltages in the bios and post them


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Have you installed service Pack 1?


----------



## apostate (Jun 11, 2008)

try plugging another monitor to yr desktop, to see if it works, if it works, den yr monitor is faulty, if it don work, does yr desktop have a onboard vga?try that. if that works, yr vga card is faulty, if don work, try changing yr vga cable, if it work, the cable is faulty, if still does not works....


TIME TO GET A NEW PC....LOLX


----------



## gwhiz (Jul 6, 2008)

apostate said:


> try plugging another monitor to yr desktop, to see if it works, if it works, den yr monitor is faulty, if it don work, does yr desktop have a onboard vga?try that. if that works, yr vga card is faulty, if don work, try changing yr vga cable, if it work, the cable is faulty, if still does not works....
> 
> 
> TIME TO GET A NEW PC....LOLX


whats a vga card.( i seriously don't know anything about computers, sorry




dai said:


> what are you running
> video card
> cpu
> m/board
> ...


ok...um...well its running vista home premium the power supply is hipro or something like that. how do i find out the other stuff? and is this a simpe fix or am i going to have to pay for a new part.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look at the label on the side of the power supply for the details
this will tell you whats inside the computer
http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/


----------



## gwhiz (Jul 6, 2008)

all right the computer is a HP Pavillion a1742n
300 wattage
256mb ram
a1742n power supply
ABMZN-LA motherboard

i couldnt find out the other stuff. sorry i only found most of this stuff online so i dont know how accurate it is. if yo need anything else just say so.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what does the wizard list the components as
you need a min of 1g of ram for vista preferably 2g
the graphics are listed as onboard and it would be advisable to install a video card for vista and upgrade the power supply to
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w
the wattage of the psu will depend on the card if you use a high end card it will need to go higher
check what the wizard gives you in case the specs you posted are inaccurate


----------



## gwhiz (Jul 6, 2008)

dai said:


> what does the wizard list the components as
> you need a min of 1g of ram for vista preferably 2g
> the graphics are listed as onboard and it would be advisable to install a video card for vista and upgrade the power supply to
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w
> ...


i could not download that wizard on my mac and i cant download it on my computer cause it won't come on completly. so what you are saying is that i need a new video card and power supply? please break it down simply for me.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need more ram
you would be better off with a video card installed
then you would need a new power supply
it depends on if you wish to spend the money for a card and power
see if you can borrow a higher wattage power supply to try in it,to see if the monitor comes back up
ask a friend to d/load the wizard and put it on a disk for you so we can check what you have before doing anything about upgrading


----------

